# my vw golf won't start HELP!!



## DAN U

I have a 1997 vw golf, 5 speed, 2.0 L, It quit while driving it and won't start now. I checked fuel and fire, it's getting fire. It's getting fuel from the rubber hose beside intake manifold but the plugs where dry. I checked the fuses and they are fine. The timing belt seems to be in good condition. Any Ideas on what could be wrong?? Never owned a vw before.:upset:


----------



## bongo667

Sounds like the alternator isn't charging. Does the engine turn over fast or slow when you crank it?


----------

